# Probleme logiciel vodafone mobile connect



## Nico_O (6 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour à tous,
Voila après avoir passer une après midi à chercher comment résoudre mon problème sans succès je vous l'expose en espérant avoir une solution.
Je viens donc d'acquérir une clé 3G+ chez sfr, mon problème étant le logiciel vodafone mobile connect. 

Le logiciel qu'il fournisse me renvoie une erreur je sais plus l'intituler bref une erreur de codage. Pas grave je telecharge la dernière version... Et la le drame le logiciel semble s'ouvrir pis disparais. J'ai essayer avec 2 autre version antérieur pareil.

Niveau config je suis sous macbook avec Tiger.

Si quelqu'un à une idée ?
Merci


----------



## maousse (8 Septembre 2008)

Salut,
dans ce genre de cas, peu de chances qu'une version antérieure soit la solution, c'est sensible ce genre de configuration.

Tu utilises bien la version listée ici (2.07) ?:
http://www.sfr.fr/assistance/outils/faq/internet-en-mobilite/installer-cle3G-plus.jsp


----------



## cedricn (14 Février 2009)

J'ai eu le même problème. J'ai perdu plus de 2 heures à trouver la bonne manip sur un forum. C'est un bug du VMC indépendant du type de clé USB.

La solution en Anglais est http://blog.dv8.ro/2008/10/when-vodafone-mobile-connect-refuses-to.html

Alternativement, il suffit de relance l'installateur VMC (peu importe la version, la dernière VodafoneMCInstaller.2.11.02.00 est aussi boguée) et après l'acceptation EULA, il faut choisir "Désinstaller". Il faut bien s'assurer que le fichier vodafone dans librairie-->support d'application est supprimé. Une fois que tout est désinstallé, il faut redémarrer et il suffit de réinstaller depuis le même programme. Voici la manip en anglais. http://www.hietavirta.net/blog/item/2008/02/vodafone-mobile-connect-and-mac-os-x-104-update

Voilà, cela remarche parfaitement.


----------



## fgarcia (4 Juin 2009)

Pour résoudre ce problème qui dérange beaucoup de monde, il faut desinstaller correctement le logiciel vodafone mobile connect.

Comme tu as dû le voir un simple glisser déplacer du programme suivi d'une réinstallation du soft ne règle pas le souci. Le logiciel plante identiquement au redémarrage.

Il faut donc, télécharger ou reprendre la version du logiciel vodafone mobile connect installé sur ton pc.

Tu relances l'installation, tu passes la sélection de la langue. Dans le prochain menu tu vois un menu déroulant avec marqué installation standard (ou basique) tu clic sur la sélection et tu vois alors apparaître "désinstaller". Tu sélectionnes désinstaller et tu continues la procédure.

Le logiciel va alors se désinstaller correctement. Ensuite tu redémarres. Tu télécharges la dernière version du logiciel vodafone mobile connect (tant qu'à faire, si tu n'as pas Internet tu reprends ton installation de base)
Tu relances l'installation, à la fin tu redémarres et là.... Ca marche!!

Formidable non?
je pense que ça en aidera plus d'un.


----------



## fransik (18 Août 2009)

...bonjour,

impossible de télécharger cette fameuse v3.04.06.00 (Erreur/ "Return to My Account")
A priori ma carte n'est également toujours pas activée après quatre jours (Le témoin reste en rouge, clé & logiciel)...

Le support SFR n'a pas été capable de m'aider, ni de me dire comment accéder à la dernière version disponible (Il n'y a guère que la v.2.07.00.00 disponible sur leur site, identique à celle fournie avec la Vodafone K3565-Z), laquelle me permettrait de recevoir le SMS pour accès à mon compte en ligne...

Une idée/ info?
Merci


----------



## fransik (20 Août 2009)

...bonjour,
surprise, le support m'a balladé un bon moment pour des prunes, ma carte SIM était juste morte 
Pour un premier coup, je m'en souviendrai.

La seule version de Vodafone Mobile Connect/ VMC officiellement supportée étant selon eux celle indiquée par eux, j'ai dû aller pêcher la 2.08.05.00 sur le site de SFR Entreprises, puisque paradoxalement seule une version plus ancienne est disponible sur la clé _et_ sur le site SFR (2.07.00.00)...

Sous Mac OS 10.5.8 je ne suis pas sûr que 2.07.00.00, 2.08.05.00 ou 2.11.02.00 fonctionnent tout court.
Et quand bien même, c'est du réchauffé assez limité (Pas de réception SMS par exemple), sans compter les différents soucis évoqués ici.

Mais bon, SFR ne connais pas la version Vodafone Mobile Connect 3.04.06.00 de Vodafone - alors que les autres versions sont estampillées exactement de la même façon (Vodafone + SFR), et il faut bien se la procurer sans leur aide. 

Bref, je n'en reviens pas que les différents sites proposent tous une version différente d'un programme multilingue, et que l'un ne veuille pas savoir ce que l'autre fait (Pardon, ce n'était pas sur la fiche du monsieur...) :hein:

Pour finir, installation sans soucis, ça marche bien, je suis content, mais ce n'est pas grâce à eux.


----------



## grocky (1 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour et merci pour l'information. j'ai installé Vodafone Mobile Connect 3.04.06.00 avec mon macbook pro 17" en 10.5.8 et ma clef 3g+ SFR E172 et ça a marché du premier coup, sans configuration particulière, comme sur mon PC du boulot... Merci encore


----------



## brutosse (2 Novembre 2009)

Merci, je viens de faire la manip, et ça marhce impec sur un mcbookpro.
L'interface semble meilleure que Mobile Connect.
Je rebondis en me demandant s'il est possible de se connecter aux bornes Neuf Wifi gratis (avec abonnement 3G+ SFR) avec cette interface, le service est nouveau et ne marche que pour Windaube.


----------

